# What do you think of sports



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Sports bore the hell out of me. Yes I can understand that somebody might like plaing these games but why anybody would be so interested in watching a bunch of strangers play them for a ****load of money is beyond me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eh.

I watch the NHL and NFL occasionally, and MLB very rarely. I'll sit and watch an entire game maybe four times a year (it usually involves company - I can't recall that last time I watched a whole game by myself).

I used to watch professional sports a lot. There are a few reasons why I don't as much any more -- 1) I don't have the time to devote to it (or don't care to)... 2) I've significantly cut down TV-watching in general, sports included... and 3) I find when I DO watch pro sports, my mind turns to how ridiculously overpaid the athletes are. I mean, here we are in these wonderful economic times, and here's Alex Rodriguez making more money per AT-BAT than most people are making in a year. It seems very wrong to me, and I have a hard time justifying spending my time watching this nonsense in action.

Another thing that gets me is the commercialization of sports - it just seems so in-your-face these days. I can't take it. It feels like it's more about the money than the game itself (which, for the teams, I guess it is - but they shouldn't make the fans feel that way).

*Amateur sports*, on the other hand... like when my niece plays midget hockey (or whatever you call it)... I'll always have time for that... when they're playing for the joy of it rather than a multi-million dollar paycheck. I can still enjoy that. No commercial interruptions, either~


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Love them, I watch all kinds of sports.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hate watching sports on tv, but it's fun to go out and play sports with some buddies.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I love watching baseball, basketball, and football. I like watching golf, too, sometimes, though usually just the majors.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hank Scorpio said:


> why anybody would be so interested in watching a bunch of strangers play them for a ****load of money is beyond me.


1. Do the voice actors on The Simpsons not make a "****load of money"?

and

2. are they strangers to you any less than pro athletes are strangers to me?

To each her/his own.

(BTW, I love The Simpsons, myself, though not the past ten years of it. Anything that pre-empts the show nowadays is doing a great public service, as far as I'm concerned.)


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Sports generally bore me too. The only sport that I really love watching is soccer. Other than that, I couldn't care less.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sport is my life, I love competition, I love the idea of a team, I love having something to watch which is not fueled by politics, hate and violence which is what you normally get on tv with the news these days as well.

It's the best form of entertainment imo.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I love watching sports, because I've had the same favourite teams since I was 4 years old. I also played competitive sports, so I really admire what pro athletes can do.

I really hate the "they make so much money" argument. They are athletes and entertainers. Do you avoid movies because the lead actor made $15 million for 4 months of work? 
A-Rod makes around $30 million a year. Know why? Cause there are 1 or 2 people in the entire world who can do what he does on a baseball field. I always say this, but I'll say it again...if you were the best in the world at something, you'd be paid accordingly.
I do realize there is a disconnect between athletes and the fans who truly pay their salaries. But that's why I made sure to always put the team ahead of any players. I have favourite players, but none of them are bigger than the team.
Also, since I really have nothing to look forward to on a day to day basis, I use my love of sports to get me through the day sometimes. It makes me happy to remind myself that there is a game on TV that night. Sad, yeah, but sports are what they are...an escape from reality. Reminds me of being a kid again.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I love sports. My parents and friends watched sports when I was growing up, so that had a lot to do with me being indoctrinated into it. I've always been competitive and loved playing sports. I think there are some benefits to watching sports, as well. First and foremost, there is a social aspect to them. There have been a lot of people in my life who I would have nothing in common with if it wasn't for a mutual enjoyment of certain sports. If you watch sports, you are more apt to participate in those sports, if only occasionally, and playing sports is good exercise (some more than others, obviously). 

As for why people are so captivated by watching sports, I'm not sure how to explain. Perhaps we see ourselves as being in the position of that player or that team. If you follow a team for awhile, become friends with others who follow the team, go to a few games, etc. that team can sort of become part of your identity. A lot of times, if I'm watching my favorite team and they are playing a big game that is close at the end, I'll find myself sitting on pins and needles, my adrenaline pumping, and I'm putting all my emotion into that moment. If they win, I'm on top of the world and if they lose, I'm depressed. It only lasts for a little while, but it can be very powerful.

Seeing it live with 50,000 other people is even more fun, especially when it is a big game. When everyone is yelling as loud as they can and feeling that adrenaline, it almost feels spiritual. Sometimes, in those situations, I completely forget about social anxiety.

For me personally, sports also means a lot for another reason. My mother passed away when I was 14. I was lonely and depressed. I went to live with my dad, but he was never one to express his feelings and I felt I didn't really have anyone to lean on. But sports were always there. I could always watch one of my favorite teams and forget about life for awhile. 

I don't agree with athletes making millions of dollars and I recognize that they are only paid that much because we, the fans, are willing to pay to watch them. I also don't agree with teams demanding taxpayers build them a new stadium every 30 years, but again, we are willing to pay it. It is a simple law of supply and demand. The same can be said of movie stars. These people are no better than you or I, but they feel disrespected if they aren't making as much or more than their peers. When you get that much money, I guess your worldview changes and you lose sight of the big picture. 

Having lived in northern Kentucky my entire life, I'm very much a "homer" when it comes to my favorite teams. For baseball, I'm a Reds fan, NFL - Bengals, college football and basketball - Kentucky Wildcats. I've never been a big NBA or NHL fan (probably because we don't have teams here). I have always enjoyed NASCAR, even though we didn't have a track close by until recently. Rusty Wallace was my favorite driver, but he's now retired. I don't really have a favorite at the moment, although I do have a few that I like more than others (and I generally root for the old guys). I've also started watching golf, ever since I started playing it about 4 years ago. I'll watch other sports, but I don't have much interest in them, most likely because I don't know many others who are interested in them.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Well.. it depends on the sport. Most anything involving people or teams and some sort of ball bore me (excluding Wipeout and MXC, but I'm not sure those count :b )

However, I have found that I enjoy watching MMA. I decided to check it out since I enjoy martial art films and stuff of that nature. I don't really watch wrestling, but I have formed a sort of respect for that also after having met someone that used to be involved in it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sports are a bore. if i'm watching a game with someone and even when they are all into like "yea! come on, get that goal!" i'm just so ****ign bored and i can't get even remotely excited about it.


i can understand why people get into it, though, and by comparison i'm sure i have a lot more boring hobbies. just not my thing. and yea i was always ****ing pissed when the simpsons wasn't on because of a game.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to watch the Chiefs religiously, but I don't really pay much attention anymore. I enjoy watching a football game when I have a team to get excited for, but lately it seems like I have been too absent minded to even remember to catch a game.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

anonymid said:


> 1. Do the voice actors on The Simpsons not make a "****load of money"?
> 
> and
> 
> ...


_They_ make me laugh. I wouldn't tune in to watch the cast throw a ball around. And yeah I know nobody likes Simpsons anymore but I will love it forever, even the crappy episodes. I'm picking up season 12 tonight.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I love watching ice hockey. All other sports bore me to death.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm indifferent to sports I guess. I don't watch them and I think most of them are boring. I think it's amazing how much some people are able to remember when it comes to sports though.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I watch and play basketball. And I watch boxing. That's about it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hank Scorpio said:


> _They_ make me laugh. I wouldn't tune in to watch the cast throw a ball around.


I wouldn't either, for the same reason I wouldn't tune in to watch an animated comedy made by the Boston Celtics: it most likely would be done very, very poorly. But when each ensemble is doing what it's good at, I'm entertained.

I guess you'll just have to accept that some of us actually enjoy watching a ball being thrown around when it's done skillfully.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love Football and Basketball and like a few other sports as well.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I like watching soccer, ice hockey, and auto racing. I also like NCAA "March Madness" basketball.

I don't like watching baseball. Too boring. or NFL.

But, for me, the most exciting is watching your country compete in a sport. whether it's the World Cup, or the Olympics.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love baseball.  

Everything else, not so much. I tried to get into football since this city is a huge football city. Yeah, I don't care about football.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Sports bore the hell out of me. Yes I can understand that somebody might like plaing these games but why anybody would be so interested in watching a bunch of strangers play them for a ****load of money is beyond me.


That's my attitude too. Sport in the UK is dominated by football. I can't stand football. Don't want to play it, don't want to watch, don't want to hear the endless discussions about it. Ugh!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's funny because my favorite sport is the one which would easily be voted the most boring of them all......Motor Racing xD

Yeah so what if they are driving in circles all day!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My sport of choice is Football(Soccer) but I do enjoy American & Canadian Football as well as boxing sometimes but I don't actively follow the latter sports. I'll watch hockey if with others who've put on the game but I won't put it on of my own accord. I also really enjoy the Olympics as I can indulge in sports that I'm even less like to watch for a short period like rowing or beach volley ball(fit ladies with a sporty glow).

As for why people watch sports, it's like asking why someone watches horror films. In both cases you know the gist of what you'll get & in both cases people get hyped up for & during them. The general answer is it's entertainment, & entertainment is a great escape



Just Lurking said:


> Another thing that gets me is the commercialization of sports - it just seems so in-your-face these days. I can't take it. It feels like it's more about the money than the game itself (which, for the teams, I guess it is - but they shouldn't make the fans feel that way).


I'm not a fan of the intense advertising either which is another reason why Football(Soccer) is awesome. When the game is on the game is on, there aren't the commercial breaks or "replay brought to you by" bits. They have to cram in adverts in between pre/halftime/post game shows & most of those ads are for beer


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I love some of them, others I like, and others I find mind-numbingly boring. Football (soccer) is my main love. Boxing is great too. I like the Olympics and I'm currently enjoying the World Athletics Championships. 

I would love to play football but I've never had anyone to play with and I've completely missed out on the social aspect of watching the game. But...whatever, it's something I enjoy and something I look forward to every weekend. It helps get me through my boring monotonous life.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

sports aren't for me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I love watching sports, just that I love watching only 2 or 3 different ones. MMA, NHL and soccer. Oh and international rugby.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

I enjoy watching and playing lacrosse. I also skateboard which isn't really considered a sport but whatever.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Boring! The only sport I really enjoy watching on TV is the yearly broadcasting of the Hawaii Ironman. I also enjoy watching the Olympics sometimes. Everything else is just really boring. I would rather play sports than watch them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I forgot to mention i like watching MMA. I guess i do like some sports.
Anyway, i voted so-so.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Some are fun to play, almost all are boring to watch..voted so-so. I was tempted to choose the last option. Its the worst when golf preempts the Simpsons..people actually watch golf??

I used to watch almost every Raptors game but they self destructed for the millionth time and I lost faith. Management doesn't know what they're doing. They fired the coach of the year, and replaced him with the worst coach ever...way to go guys.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

anonymid said:


> I guess you'll just have to accept that some of us actually enjoy watching a ball being thrown around when it's done skillfully.


Oh I do. I'm only hostile toward sports when they interfere with scheduled programming. I don't see why it should be considered more important.

Oh, and I do like to watch fights of various kinds when they're on, though I don't actually follow MMA or boxing or anything. Fights, not sports. :b


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Boxing matches in real life are great. I went to one in San Diego and there was even a complimentary fist fight to watch in the stands. :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Oh I do. I'm only hostile toward sports when they interfere with scheduled programming. I don't see why it should be considered more important.


Because the networks don't want this to ever happen again:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidi_Game


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I was always comfortable playing sports, and I enjoy watching almost anything. I was a statistic quoting expert into my mid 20s, but now I'm a bit more casual.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i am a soccer and mma(i only watch ufc though) fan.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

anonymid said:


> I wouldn't either, *for the same reason I wouldn't tune in to watch an animated comedy made by the Boston Celtics*: it most likely would be done very, very poorly. But when each ensemble is doing what it's good at, I'm entertained.
> 
> I guess you'll just have to accept that some of us actually enjoy watching a ball being thrown around when it's done skillfully.


Speak for yourself, if Stephon Marbury was involved in the creative process I'd definitely be tuning in.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

Sports are so boring to me, not to mention I hate the fact that sports stars get paid more than school teachers. It's tough when you're the only one in your family that doesn't care for sports while everyone else is glued to the TV and shouting. The only "sports" I actually can sit down and watch is American Gladiator and the Summer/Winter Olympics.

I still remember when Mark McGuire was the big star because of his record-breaking amount of home runs; that stupid game knocked out the propane-explosion cliffhanger episode of King of the Hill  And he turned out to be a steroid-user, what a waste!

No offense to racing fans, but why on earth would ANYONE enjoy 5 hours of a bunch of cars going around the same circle 500 times? I would really rather watch paint dry or grass grow!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Detroit Red Wings Hockey. Michigan Football. Detroit Tigers. Cincinnati Reds. :yes

And the University of Cincinnati sports programs have done their part in funding my Ph.D. for free, so "Go Bearcats!" 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I have absolutely no interest in sports, either as fan or as a participant. There was a brief time a few decades ago when American football, basketball and ice hockey provided temporary distraction from my psychological problems. However, then and now, reading, study and intellectually stimulating work provide much more satisfactory distractions.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Watch every sport - check
Listen to sports radio - check
Read sports related stories- check
Post on sports forum - check

Sports are great because you never truly know what is going to happen. A NFL team could be down 42-7 in the first half then come back and win. 

When a team I'm a fan of wins a game it will put me in a good mood no matter how the rest of the day went


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Sabreth said:


> When a team I'm a fan of wins a game it will put me in a good mood no matter how the rest of the day went


I always laugh when fans are saying "*We* won! *We* won!" I'm like "Really? You were in the game?"


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have no interest in football, baseball, basketball,soccer, golf, whatsoever. Although I don't mind playing Putt Putt golf now and then. I don't watch sports at all.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I love the Xgames for skateboard vert and bmx. I also like watching 
olympic male swimming. Of course, I only watch it to see who swims the fastest.  I also try to catch the NHL playoffs at the end of the year to see who will win the Stanley Cup. Other than this, I don't really watch alot of sports.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate sports except for some of the Olympics.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think they are boring, my sister did convince me to come play tennis with her occasionally which is somewhat fun, mainly because I found something to do out of the house, that doesn't involve being around strange people I do not know. Outside of this small exception I hate them with a passion, especially ones that involve sweaty men fighting over a ball(basketball, football), I just don't get it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no interest in watching sports.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

jmoop said:


> No offense to racing fans, but why on earth would ANYONE enjoy 5 hours of a bunch of cars going around the same circle 500 times? I would really rather watch paint dry or grass grow!


I think it's from the act of driving itself. When you like to drive a car, you want to be around people who like it as well, and watching/attending such events give you that. Also, you like to see the pros do it really well, maybe learn something from them.

If you don't relate to what is happening, then of course it's going to be boring.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I have no interest in watching sports.


not even biathlon?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Watching sports bores me to tears. I used to like watching the Grand Prix but now I just get too fidgety.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I have no interest in watching sports.


What about woman's beach volleyball?  _Everybody_ likes that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like watching football mostly


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like to spend a lot of money on supporting sports. Crashes on television.


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

The only sport I can tolerate is football (American).


----------

